# Inahlte einer MySQL Datenbank über Webinterface löschen/ändern



## toskka (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo

ich hätte eine Frage zu dem im Tutorial Bereich vorgestellten Artikel "MySQL-Inhalte über Webinterface ein/ausgeben" http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials15435.html
Hab alles soweit umgesetzt.

*Nun bräuchte ich aber noch eine Funktion in dem ich über ein Webinterface (Formular) die bereits eingegebenen Texte in der Datenbank wieder löschen bzw. ändern kann. * 

Und zwar sollten die eingestellten Texte (also der Inhalt der Datenbank) aufgelistet werden, indem man sie dann einzeln manuell löschen/ändern kann.
Habe mir das so gedacht, dass man den jeweiligen Text über eine ID öffnet und ihn dann löschen oder ändern kann.

Hat jemand hierfür ne schöne Idee oder Lösung parat?


----------



## Sicaine (31. Januar 2005)

Hm deine Vorgehensweise passt doch. Wie wärs wenn dus jetzt einfach mal programmierst und dich dann wieder meldest, wenn du konkret nicht weiterkommst?


----------



## toskka (31. Januar 2005)

Sicaine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm deine Vorgehensweise passt doch. Wie wärs wenn dus jetzt einfach mal programmierst und dich dann wieder meldest, wenn du konkret nicht weiterkommst?



Genau da liegt ja das Problem?
Hättest du nicht ein paar Tipps bzw. einen weiterführenden Link?


----------



## redlama (31. Januar 2005)

Du könntest damit anfangen, eine Liste mit allen Datensätzen zu erstellen, die Du dann auf einer Seite anzeigen lässt.
Das sollte doch soweit machbar sein.
Vor jeden Datensatz, den Du Dir anzeigen lässt, könntest Du eine Checkbox setzen, die den Wert der ID des Datensatzes bekommt.
Und hinter jedem Datensatz könntest Du ein Link zu einem Formular legen, der ebenfalls die ID bekommt und in dem Formular den Datensatz der entsprechenden ID zum bearbeiten öffnet.
Kannst ja mal versuchen anzufangen und wenn Du Fragen hast, meldest Du Dich wieder.

redlama


----------



## InFlame (31. Januar 2005)

SQL Befehle die du brauchst:
UPDATE 
DELETE 

Schau dir das mal an. Ich habe es so auch hinbekommen.


----------



## toskka (31. Januar 2005)

Ich hätte es jetzt zur Vereinfachung so gemacht, dass ich für den Admin eine seperate ausgabe.php erstelle mit einer Möglichkeit zum Löschen des jeweiligen Eintrags.


----------

